# Bewerbung - Vorschläge



## aTa (20. September 2005)

Hi,
momentan bin ich im 3ten Lehrjahr zum Mediengestalter, bin im Mai fertig und werde leider nicht übernommen, soweit so gut...
Ich habe mich für die Ausbildung mit folgender Bewerbung beworben:

Bewerbung.pdf 

Ich würde meine neue Bewerbung gerne auch in dem Stil/Richtung machen, jedoch fehlen mir zur Zeit etwas die Ideen. Ein kleiner Denkanstoss wäre nicht schlecht . Am besten ihr sagt einfach was zu der Bewerbung, natürlich ist auch Kritik gewünscht 

Danke schonmal
Markus


----------



## Meccan (20. September 2005)

also du hast kein Bild, keine Schreiben und keine inhaltliche Übersicht.

 Ich würde deine Bewerbung immer Hochkant gestalten da diese dann
 besser zu Präsentieren ist.

 An für sich gut gestaltet aber finde das sie nicht so viel von dir aussagt.

 MFG Carl


----------



## ShadowMan (20. September 2005)

Also was mir direkt sehr negativ auffällt sind deine Referenzen.

Diese Seiten sind nicht mal validierbar und auch sonst sehr veraltet mit Frames. Ebenfalls sehr schlecht: Die von dir genannte Counterstrikeseite ist nicht erreichbar.

Wenn du mir dann also darunter schreibst, dass du dich mit HTML auskennst und das auch noch an erster Stelle, so würde ich dir das nicht glauben, so leid es mir tut. Grafisch hingegen finde ich sie auf jeden Fall sehr ansprechend.

Ebenfalls sind die Seiten sehr leer. Ich würde mal mehr dazu schreiben. Es gibt ja schließlich nicht nur "ich kann HTML"/"ich kann kein HTML". Beschreib doch mal was mehr. Bei mir würde das jedenfalls einen guten Eindruck machen und wie gesagt => Quellcode aufräumen oder wenigstens Jahreszahl dahinter wann die Seite gemacht wurde, denn wenn du dich als was auch immer bewirbst (steht nicht mal dabei wofür du dich bewirbst...), würde ich mir Quellcode anschauen.

Ich hoffe du nimmst mir diese Kritik nicht übel sondern siehst sie als konstruktiv an 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## aTa (21. September 2005)

Hi,
also Foto hab ich irgendwie vergessen, hatte ich aber in der nächsten Bewerbung vorgesehen.
Anschreiben habe ich einfach rausgemacht, weil es online keinen Sinn macht kommt natürlich wieder rein ist klar 
Inhaltliche Übersicht macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn....
Wieso hochkant? Die Bewerbung ist doch hochkant, in "analoger" Form ist sie oben mit so nem Metallringding wie an Blöcken festgemacht.
Gut die Refererenzen in der Bewerbung sind veraltet ist mir klar und ich weiss auch dass sie nicht auf dem neuesten Stand sind, die aktuellen Referenzen stehn ja auch auf der Webseite und die kommen dann auch in die Bewerbung.
Aber danke für die Tips, werde mir die auf jeden Fall zu herzen nehmen.


----------



## ShadowMan (21. September 2005)

Okay gut 

Aber du schickst die Bewerbungen schon einzeln mit persönlicher Anschrift an die jeweiligen Betriebe, ja? Denn ich hab demletzt eine Bewerbung bekommen, in der ein Link zu einer Seite war und dort sollte ich mir dann aussuchen, wofür er sich bewirbt und musst dann dort die entsprechende pdf öffnen...dazu muss man dann nichts mehr sagen...


----------



## aTa (21. September 2005)

Ja klar mach ich das 
Das PDF hab ich nur online damit man es anschauen kann.
Naja nicht wirklich ansprechend würde ich mal sagen...


----------



## thecamillo (21. September 2005)

moin moin,

ich hab mir deine Seite auch mal angeschaut und stimme meinem Vorredner voll und ganz in all seinen Punkten zu, habe aber noch einige Ergänzungen für dich:

Bei deiner Website, wo du deine Referenzen gelistet hast würde ich deine jüngsten Arbeiten (ich glaube es sind die von _ m,p, newmedia) an oberste Stelle rücken zumal die anderen nicht sehr professionell wirken und ich den Eindruck hatte, dass alle vorigen nach den gleichen Designpunkten aufgebaut wurden - sprich die sehen alle gleich aus!

Präsentiere also nur deine besten Arbeiten und vor allem nur Gewerbliche.

Du schreibst, dass du an diesen Projekten mitgearbeitet hast! Wäre ich bei uns von der Perso würde ich mich gleich fragen: "Hmmm was hat er denn gemacht?"

Du solltest um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen immer angeben was genau dein Part bei der Realisierung war!

Deine PDF Bewerbung find ich GehtSo! Ist ziehmlich verspielt für meinen Geschmack!

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: "Warum machst du keine klassische Bewerbung und legst noch eine CDROM bei auf der ein FlashMovie drauf ist, sozusagen eine Selbstdarstellung?"

mfg cu thecamillo

Gott, diese Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## aTa (21. September 2005)

Gut werde ich mir anschauen, die privaten Referenzen kommen eh raus.
Und die jüngsten sind die von Munich Online.
Gute Idee hinzuschreiben was ich bei den Projekten gemacht habe.
Sorry aber ne klassische Bewerbung finde ich zu 08/15, ich will mit der Bewerbung die Leute darauf aufmerksam machen dass ich eben nicht nur programmieren kann sondern auch grafisch was drauf habe. Und in meiner Branche ist eine "kreative" Bewerbung einfach Vorteilhafter wie ich finde.
Ich habe schon etliche Leute aus der Branche gefragt was sie davon halten und alle fanden sie sehr gut und gar nicht verspielt. Aber jedem das seine


----------



## ShadowMan (21. September 2005)

Nun ja, unter kreativ verstehe ich dann aber auch etwas mehr ehrlich gesagt. OnlineBewerbungen sind mittlerweile normal und oft sogar erwünscht. Klasse daran ist natürlich dann auch, dass du dir ne Menge Gel sparst, aber dennoch gibt es viele Dinge, worauf man bei einer solchen Bewerbung achten muss. Die hatten sie mal bei Bizz alle aufgezählt meine ich...


----------



## aTa (21. September 2005)

Naja sollte man aber muss man net, ich hab z.b. kein einziges Zeugniss in der Bewerbung mitgeschickt und hätte bei mehreren Firmen anfangen können.
Naja kreativer als ne normale Bewerbung und n Eyecatcher ist sie allemal.


----------

